# Iced Buns



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Every time I watch a particular episode of Call The Midwife I get this craving for iced buns. In the episode, (3rd season) just at the beginning Jenny Lee is midwifing of course and the laboring woman's mother comes in and offers the daughter an iced bun. The girl rejects it, so after a beat the mother turns to Jenny and asks her if she wants it. Jennie whispers "I'd love it" but because her hands are elbow deep in muck, the mother holds the bun and Jenny bites off a hunk. She makes standard yummy noises and you can tell it's just delicious. Later in the scene she is leaving the house and just finishing the last of the bun, still making yummy noises. It always looks SOOOO GOOOD and I crave "iced buns" for days afterward when I watch that episode.

Finally the other day I saw something in the store that almost resembled the iced buns mentioned. I bought the box. I ate one on the way home, in the car. It was fabulous. I had company that day, but I kept my iced buns in the car until the company left. Then I went out, got the box and proceeded to eat the remaining five iced buns one after another. They were pretty good, but not as good I bet as a home made iced bun from the source. 

I suppose now every time I come around to that episode I will have to go out and buy a box of those buns.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Finally the other day I saw something in the store that almost resembled the iced buns mentioned. I bought the box. I ate one on the way home, in the car. It was fabulous. I had company that day, but I kept my iced buns in the car until the company left. Then I went out, got the box and proceeded to eat the remaining five iced buns one after another. They were pretty good, but not as good I bet as a home made iced bun from the source.


For some strange reason I imagined you sitting in front of your TV like Mr Creosote.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

What type of iced bun?

Like this type?










Or more oblong, like these ones?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Picture one is more like my type of bun rool


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The finger iced buns are my favourites - love them with lemon icing :Hungry


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> The finger iced buns are my favourites - love them with lemon icing :Hungry


Sainsburys now do the lemon iced buns with a lemon curd filling..................................

TO DIE FOR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

@Shoshannah it's the long finger ones that are used in the episode. The top ones are more like what I actually had to buy, though not so fancy (I don't care about fancy topping bits) those finger ones must be a UK thing. They look delicious though, the plain one at least (I don't like jimmies either), especially the one Jenny Lee was eating, it also was plain.

The show takes place in the mid to late 1950s, good to know those buns are still available.

I visited London on my honeymoon a long time ago and my favorite thing was the pastry shops! I was in heaven!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

The raspberry ones from M&S are the best.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> The finger iced buns are my favourites - love them with lemon icing :Hungry


Always known as "lick buns" in my family. Probably because we licked the icing off first when we were kids.


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

You are bringing back memories of my childhood and walking up the top with my grandmother to the homemade bakers to get iced finger buns. I always licked the icing off too, I didn't really like the plain bun that was left. 

Who used to eat sugar sandwiches or Golden Syrup sandwiches? I can't possibly fathom eating them now though! Yuck :Wtf.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Mesotes said:


> Who used to eat sugar sandwiches or Golden Syrup sandwiches? I can't possibly fathom eating them now though! Yuck :Wtf.


My mum still eats sugar sandwiches :Wtf It makes it worse that she's also diabetic 
They always reminded me of eating gritty sandwiches on the beach when the sand always found it's way into your food :Vomit


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Mesotes said:


> You are bringing back memories of my childhood and walking up the top with my grandmother to the homemade bakers to get iced finger buns. I always licked the icing off too, I didn't really like the plain bun that was left.
> 
> Who used to eat sugar sandwiches or Golden Syrup sandwiches? I can't possibly fathom eating them now though! Yuck :Wtf.


My nana used to give me sugar sandwiches but I wasn't very keen on them. Golden Syrup on the other hand.................. NOM NOM NOM!!!! I will still have it (rarely) on bread but also like it on toast. I could eat the stuff straight from the tin!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> My nana used to give me sugar sandwiches but I wasn't very keen on them. Golden Syrup on the other hand.................. NOM NOM NOM!!!! I will still have it (rarely) on bread but also like it on toast. I could eat the stuff straight from the tin!


Golden Syrup is to die for! And there's probably some truth in that statement too. I don't like black treacle though.:Yuck


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Iced buns should be finger shaped - we used to eat the bottom first and be left with all the icing



MoggyBaby said:


> My nana used to give me sugar sandwiches but I wasn't very keen on them. Golden Syrup on the other hand.................. NOM NOM NOM!!!! I will still have it (rarely) on bread but also like it on toast. I could eat the stuff straight from the tin!


My Nana used to make us what she called Thunder and Lightening 
A thick slice of white bread, a generous slathering of golden syrup and then an obscene portion of Cornish Clotted Cream!! 
I am surprised we survived our childhood


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

My dad and his family always called the finger iced buns Sticky Willy's and said it was what they were called but I was never sure if that was just a family name or if indeed other people called them that.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

So...what is golden syrup?



MontyMaude said:


> My dad and his family always called the finger iced buns Sticky Willy's and said it was what they were called but I was never sure if that was just a family name or if indeed other people called them that.


Freakin HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

lorilu said:


> So...what is golden syrup?
> 
> Freakin HILARIOUS!!!!!


Yeah not so much when he asks for them in a bakery and he's met with a blank stare or open mouthed horror


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

lorilu said:


> So...what is golden syrup?


A very sweet and light treacle
Is delicious when used to make treacle tart, steamed pudding and rice crispie cakes
and makes a very indulgent topping on crumpets and pancakes
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_syruphttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_syrup


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lorilu said:


> So...what is golden syrup?


Sugar - molasses, treacle - similar to those but lighter in colour
http://www.lylesgoldensyrup.com/
You beat me to it @Fleur


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Only get the one illustrated, Tate and Lyle, it's one thing where own brand really doesn't even start to get it right.

Pastry case, mix warmed golden syrup with white breadcrumbs and lemon zest, put incase and bake about 20-30mins. Serve cold with cream in summer or hot with custard in winter.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Steamed sponge pudding :Hungry:Hungry 
I broke a tooth on my grandmother's treacle tart when I was a child


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Steamed sponge pudding :Hungry:Hungry
> I broke a tooth on my grandmother's treacle tart when I was a child


My daughter recently pulled one out on a drumstick lolly - was wobbly anyway though!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Mesotes said:


> Who used to eat sugar sandwiches or *Golden Syrup* sandwiches? I can't possibly fathom eating them now though! Yuck :Wtf.


Guess what I had for breakfast this morning on toast ?  rool


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Iced finger buns, also known as sticky willies in our house!! 
You can get them from the in store bakery at Sainsbury's . The most important thing is the bun has to have a high yeast content, or they just won't do!!!


----------

